# new to site



## midair (Feb 24, 2010)

is there where we ask dumb questions?


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

If you got a queston regarding your shooting or form etc, this is the place to ask the coaches.


----------



## midair (Feb 24, 2010)

*great*

20 yr. break from archery, just bought new diamond justice set @ 70 lbs and 29" draw. What size arrows, length and width would you recommend? Hunting the primary use. Thanks Steve


----------



## JDIII (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't take this response the wrong way by me stating what may be obvious but most arrow manufactures are going to have on their website arrow selection tools. I will use Easton Archery for example. If you go onto Easton Archery's website you can either goto the "Products" tab and choose "Shaft Selector" and a simple to use program comes up that ask four questions. They will need to know your Cam Style, Point Weight (what you would prefer), Draw Weight, and Arrow Length. Another option to find a Arrow Selection Chart on Easton Archery's website is to goto the "Downloads" tab and choose "Selection Charts". The Selection Charts will have some helpful information regarding first off determining your arrow length. The chart may be a bit confusing to use looking at your computer screen because it is on two pages and in realty if you would print the two pages out and lay them side by side they would be easier to understand. Both Arrow Selection Tools will give you a number of different arrow options. 

I can try to guess what arrows you may want to look at given the information you provided. Arrow length is usually going to be one or two inches longer than your draw length. I am going to use the Shaft Selector Tool on Easton's website and input a Single Cam Bow, 100 Grain Points, 67-72 lb Draw Weight, and 30 inch Arrow Length. If you were going to go with Aluminum Arrows such as the XX75 Camo Hunters then it seems 2514's or 2317's would work. If you wanted to go with Carbon arrows then it seem's 300's is what you would want to look for. The way I was told Selection Charts are only a starting point and they tell you what arrow is going to definitely work. Surely there are other options. 

Sorry for the long response, but to summarize - use an arrow selection tool (charts - usually). May want to visit an Archery Shop also to learn more. Guess what you need to figure out is if you want to shoot Aluminum or Carbon and then maybe narrow down to a few different arrow manufactures. I primarily shoot Easton Arrows but have shot carbon arrows with Cabela's name on them but rumor is Cabela's arrows are made by Beman and Beman is made by Easton so they are sort of all the same. Hope this helps.


----------

